# Is an Alpine 7909 _really_ worth it?



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

I've got a line on one, but dude wants almost $600.








I'm really torn because I want a retro alpine p/o that I can also run an mp3 player into the CD changer inputs. And, of course, the sound quality issue - it's probably more than my thrashed ears could probably reasonably discern...








Geez - even if I got the guy down to $450 or so, that's a tough pill!!
Your thoughts?
Thx, Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Is an Alpine 7909 _really_ worth it? (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_I've got a line on one, but dude wants almost $600.








I'm really torn because I want a retro alpine p/o that I can also run an mp3 player into the CD changer inputs. And, of course, the sound quality issue - it's probably more than my thrashed ears could probably reasonably discern...








Geez - even if I got the guy down to $450 or so, that's a tough pill!!
Your thoughts?
Thx, Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









If it is is good to excellent considition that is a good price. Just to put things into perspective. In 1992 I paid $420 for a Alpine 7282S, Pull out, Cassette player, with CD Shuttle capability. Those decks were going for well over $1000.
I Laugh when people complain when a CD HU cost $400+ that has time alignment, built in Eq and X-over, sub out, I-pod interface. Plays MP# and WMA.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

Hell No! thats outrageous, unless its worth that much to you. Good unit, but imagine if the pickup, or even a drive motor went out right after you bought it, or even 6 months? It might be a cool piece of history, but in my opinion, the smithsonian best handles history.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_Hell No! thats outrageous, unless its worth that much to you. Good unit, but imagine if the pickup, or even a drive motor went out right after you bought it, or even 6 months? It might be a cool piece of history, but in my opinion, the smithsonian best handles history.

Well maybe it's because I know where to get parts and the know how to fix it if it breaks.
But the fact is that some of these older radios just don't die. I still have a working 7292S that has served me well for 17 years.


----------



## ACraig (Apr 12, 2003)

Is it a 'J' version?
Awesome deck none the less!
Just for reference on DIYMA there was someone selling one for $450 shipped CONUS, and a 7909J for $500 shipped CONUS.
Both fully functional and included the harness.

Buy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (ACraig)*

To me I don't think it's worth it at all, but hey I'm not buying it.
You're buying old, outdated technology BUT you're actually buying an Alpine unit when they had quality (unlike their new units).
Ton's of people are gonna jump on that statement because they want to jump on the Alpine bandwagon, but mostly anyone who's worked with Alpines from the mid 90's to now know the difference i quality.
Hell I just installed a Alpine CDE-100 (whiched cheap radio) and the thing looks like a hybrid. It's basically a Panasonic radio rebranded.
None of Alpine's new radios come with a remote...a simple remote, until you spend $300!
For that price you can get a AVH-P6000DVD.
http://www.pioneerelectronics....tab=B
I would take that over the other without hesitation...same price pretty much too, brand new.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (NFrazier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NFrazier* »_To me I don't think it's worth it at all, but hey I'm not buying it.
You're buying old, outdated technology BUT you're actually buying an Alpine unit when they had quality (unlike their new units).
Ton's of people are gonna jump on that statement because they want to jump on the Alpine bandwagon, but mostly anyone who's worked with Alpines from the mid 90's to now know the difference i quality.
Hell I just installed a Alpine CDE-100 (whiched cheap radio) and the thing looks like a hybrid. It's basically a Panasonic radio rebranded.
None of Alpine's new radios come with a remote...a simple remote, until you spend $300!
For that price you can get a AVH-P6000DVD.
http://www.pioneerelectronics....tab=B
I would take that over the other without hesitation...same price pretty much too, brand new.

Gizmos and whizz bangs are nice to impress friends, and while the 8X oversampling isn't a thing HU manufactures boast about anymore, nor the 352.8Khz sampling Freq. is either.
But the fact that uses dual 1bit Dac's and features CD Straight, which allowed the audio signal to bypass the bass, treble, balance and fader controls for the purest sound reproduction in the automotive aftermarket of that time. Still makes it a good sounding deck.
Properly installed it is a damn quiet deck on musical lulls.
While I do like units with the pop out monitor to watch movies, it would be nice if they would just make a in-dash DVD unit with the 7909 type internals and just play DVD's and ply them well and last for a long time. I think 17 Years out of my old 7292S is pretty darn good. One of these days I may just install that replacement tape head in my old unit (8 solid years of tape playing takes it toll an any tape head.
OH and Again As I said before my cassette player cost $429 and it didn't come with a remote, hey but wait your were only 4 or 5 then.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

haha I baught an isuzu impulse for 200 bucks a few summers ago, it had a 7909 installed. I fixed the car up and replaced the headunit with some cheap JVC, sold the car for $1400 and sold the headunit on ebay and i ended up getting 430 bucks for it, I was stunned. I mean, sure in its day it was a quality deck and it still sounded nice,and still boasted by car audio enthusiasts all the time,... but it was nothing to brag about. I truly think people instinctively buy these out of nostalgia. I sure preferred the 430 bucks over an old head unit!!


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (harmankardon35)*

I used to have one in April.. sold it on ebay for $650. Check my Youtube videos
http://www.youtube.com/results..._type=
1 of the best sounding decks ever !
Im gonna get another one, but the 30th anniversary model this time.


----------

